# fiberglass 101 for a rookie



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Lucky for me, someone has already done all the typing.
Otherwise we'd be here a month while I hunt and peck.

http://www.diy-fiberglass-repair.com/

Work your way through the links at the bottom of the page.
Then after reading if you have any further questions I'll be watching for your reply.


----------



## bray824 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks Brett, I will read through all of that.


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

check this product out i am using it for my decks http://www.plascore.com/


----------

